# Spooky1 & RoxyBlue's 2012 Ghouls of Gaithersburg



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Finally finished our video. 

So here's the 2012 version of Ghouls of Gaithersburg.


----------



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

Very nice. I see at least 3 features that I'd like YOU to run a make and take for, lol.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi guys. Everything looked fantastic! I loved your murder of crows on the eave. I also got a kick out of the bloody eyeball bird bath and all your clever stones. But I think my favorite is seeing all of Roxie's little creatures.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

ROFLMAO - Boyle Dover....... Love it! Love the birds on the roof as well. So many great things to look at. Well done yet again.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

you both did a great job, loved the cat corpse climbing the tree!! and of course the Dover family. And so much more.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow guys, as usual you sure got your "spook on"! I just love your whole set up and your graveyard with the blue lighting looked absolutely ethereal. You have so many fantastic props, and two of my personal favorites are the Lagosi pop up and your grave grabber. (two of my goals for 2013) Such a lovely home and you both haunt it so well. A feast for the eyes and the senses! Halloween definitely lives in your home and hearts.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

As always, there's lots of interest. Great props, lighting and awesome layout! I like the picture of you guys sitting in the car....HA!

I don't have the room to store an arsenal of that magnitude. Maybe Santa will bring me a barn for Christmas.

You both make a great role model for us all. Thanks for that!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Love the crows and the birdbath eye wash. Alot of hidden treasures scattered throughout the haunt. Very cool. Love it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I have to agree with Jeff (NoahFentz) that you definitely have a lot of hidden treasures! Your tombstones are so detailed and really pop out! You know me since I enjoy some gore the foot chopped off that was still in the shoe got my attention. The carved pumpkins looked great and so many more things that just looked great. I think I will have to watch the video again to get to see the things I missed. Great job Roxy and Spooky1!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

What a great haunt! Love the attention to detail.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love it!! Soo much fun stuff to look at. Some of us have watched you build a lot of those great props


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice haunt indeed! Plenty of things to look at and marvel over. Love all your gargoyles and the bloody eye bird bath!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Love the bloody eyeball birdbath! There's so much to see, I can't believe you guys put this up in just a day. Very nice!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Y'all are sweet and very kind - much appreciated The two simplest props we have (foot in a shoe and the bloody eyeball birdbath) are perennial favorites. I think there's a lesson in that somewhere:jol:

Lunatic, surprisingly enough, the props take less space than you might think for storage. The tombstones all fit into our crawlspace, as do most of the rest of the props. We use six large plastic bins and the coffin for storage (these also go into the crawlspace except for one tall bin). The fencing breaks down into sections and goes into our shed along with the column. The Scaretaker lives in our formal living room year round.

Copchick, the way we felt at the end of the evening, I can believe we put the display up in one day We were definitely hurting the next day.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks great in day time or night. Liked all the crows and the skelly animals on the tree.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Loved the tour! Crows, Bats, Skels..... great things everywhere you look. Especially like the skeletal creature climbing the tree - that had to creep a lot of people out! Thanks!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great display for 2012! Like many have said, I love all the details you have spread throughout your haunt—something fun to look at wherever you turn—the eyeball bird-bath, the crows on the eaves and all the hidden little scares among the tombstones. I am partial to your mache props though, and this year's props are great additions to the yard, the guardian and GB really stand-out. I do hope you can restore your Goblin's waterproof qualities—I love that little guy and he deserves his rightful place back out on the lawn. Great work! :jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. We enjoy adding the little details to our haunt. We weren't certain the weather was going to let us setup the yard, but Mother Nature gave us a dry day for Halloween.



Bone Dancer said:


> Looks great in day time or night. Liked all the crows and the skelly animals on the tree.


The creature in the tree is my Crypt Crawler that I made for the 2011 $20 prop contest. I have a Hispanic neighbor who called it a Chupacabra.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Can't add anything to what's been said; Such a great, detailed display and so much to see in every corner. Just awesome!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Love the birdbath. Great haunt.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Love the setup guys. All the pieces in your display always come together quite nicely and is one I look forward to seeing every year.



> The two simplest props we have (foot in a shoe and the bloody eyeball birdbath) are perennial favorites. I think there's a lesson in that somewhere


Roxy, I swear that seems to be an overarching theme this year among haunters of all ilk - simplicity - less is more. Sometimes the things we spend the least amount of time on seem to be the most appreciated.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Finally got to watch this, awesome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Tombstones, and skellies and bats ,oh my
I love all the details.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Great work, you two! Love it!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cool, Roxy and Spooky. I love all the characters you come up with, lots of personality. All the crows on the roof, that is wicked.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a great show y'all put on ....love you and your cool haunt....soo much fun


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

What an outstanding display......beautiful! You know what a stickler for details I am and this display showed tons of it. Well done you guys, very well done. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks again for the kind comments (blowing kisses at everyone)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice! Classy but scary at the same time!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't believe that I'm just now seeing this! You have such a brilliant set up...every year you raise the bar for the rest of us! 

With that being said, I have to ask about the skeleflamingos...they seem a bit added on to then the ones you buy at the store...did you add onto them? 

You guys totally rock the yard!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, DA and BHC DA, that's a zombie flamingo that we bought at the local Spirit store this year. I think we had a discount coupon, not that it was an expensive item anyway


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks great! I love how the sidewalk "terminates" right at your house. Good stuff!


----------

